# The LOL thread!



## JayCM800

Found something funny on the 'net? Please share! We could all use a laugh or two!

Post a pic, video or link, NO EXPLANATIONS please!  I start:


----------



## diesect20022000




----------



## Will55555

Bizkit The Sleepwalking Dog Video

Biggest Idiot Ever on Judge Judy Video

http://www.marshallforum.com/<embed src=


----------



## BluesRocker




----------



## Bieling3

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NsC7oEjCHAM]YouTube - ‪David Lee Roth - Yankee Rose‬&rlm;[/ame]

It doesn't start getting funny till about 1:40, after that I can't stop laughing...


----------



## 80's Rocker

Laughting at the video, song or both?


----------



## solarburn

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sEmYPgnar44&feature=player]YouTube - ‪Badlands - Shine On‬&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## solarburn

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1iGq54CfG-U]YouTube - ‪Star Trek Outtakes - Volume II‬&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Jason77




----------



## Jason77




----------



## HOT TUBES 70




----------



## eljeffebrown

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvBDeaUMddI]YouTube - ‪Crazy Saudi‬&rlm;[/ame]
















SO HOOD RICH!






























OMG! they are going to get Cancer!





Sort out that fire, imma chill!


----------



## Bieling3

80's Rocker said:


> Laughting at the video, song or both?



Everything. The whole genre.


----------



## StootMonster

I've posted this before, but it's worthy of another:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Olk8rZmlhY4]YouTube - ‪David Lee Roth - Jump - country version‬&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## GIBSON67

Just write on the memo line of every check - "for marijuana."

Order a diet water when you go out to eat...

Specify in the drive -thru that your order is to go...

When you pick up your next box of codoms, ask where the fitting room is...


----------



## SmokeyDopey

GIBSON67 said:


> Just write on the memo line of every check - "for marijuana."
> 
> Order a diet water when you go out to eat...
> 
> Specify in the drive -thru that your order is to go...
> 
> When you pick up your next box of codoms, ask where the fitting room is...


 
lol when I was 16, I worked at a McDonald's, sometimes in the drive thru section. Some customers actually would say it was "to go".


----------



## BluesRocker




----------



## JayCM800




----------



## j2112c

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9z46_8EkC3g&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - ‪Turbo Lift - DJO‬&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## james1100




----------



## j2112c




----------



## Marshall Mann

Mariachi Band Performs 'Brick in the Wall' Video

Check the trumpet player rocking it at :50


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nLavFwb6HME&feature=player_embedded[/ame]


----------



## RiverRatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=luVjkTEIoJc]YouTube - ‪Star Trek Meets Monty Python‬&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## ESPVH




----------



## tonyl




----------



## j2112c

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P48v3JYh6DA]YouTube - ‪Lukes Big Stack‬&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## GIBSON67

Toast + Cat = Antigravity

Hilarious!


----------



## Dude Sweet




----------



## kramer.geetar

I dare anyone to find something funnier then this.......


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4w96-v81Ve4]YouTube - ‪Streaker FAIL! Original.‬&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Adwex

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vf9wHkkNGUU]YouTube - ‪Roomba Cat swats Dog pit bull Sharky‬&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## RiverRatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3qqE_WmagjY]YouTube - ‪Carol Burnett Show outtakes - Tim Conway's Elephant Story‬&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## RiverRatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6DsTk_JXHw]YouTube - ‪In Living Color MC Hammer Video U Can't Touch This Season 1 Epsiode 11‬&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## FirstStone

Toot, the Roth country take was wrong on so many levels. TY for that debauchery! That's like Pat Boone going leather...wow.


----------



## Adwex

FirstStone said:


> Toot, the Roth country take was wrong on so many levels. TY for that debauchery! That's like Pat Boone going leather...wow.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0eQuRvXGinM&feature=fvwrel]YouTube - ‪AMA 1997 Alice Cooper and Pat Boone‬&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## FirstStone

Here's just one clip of many:

<iframe width="425" height="349" src="YouTube - The Young Ones - Hands Up, Who Likes Me?" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



BTW, would love to have someone tell me how to make the screen appear instaed of the link....


----------



## RiverRatt

Just use the "insert link" button when you post the video and enter the URL in the box that pops up. It'll automatically put the video in your post.


----------



## FirstStone

Adwex said:


> YouTube - ‪AMA 1997 Alice Cooper and Pat Boone‬&rlm;


 


If Alice were still partying that whole skit would've came out differently.


----------



## FirstStone

RiverRatt said:


> Just use the "insert link" button when you post the video and enter the URL in the box that pops up. It'll automatically put the video in your post.


 
danke schon!!!!!


----------



## StootMonster

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bgRs3Bca9tI]YouTube - ‪Drive-Thru Pranks‬&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## StootMonster

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5P6UU6m3cqk]YouTube - ‪Hahaha‬&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## TradAmpGuy

james1100 said:


>



I think I just sprained something


----------



## TradAmpGuy

Always liked this one myself 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nZMwKPmsbWE]YouTube - ‪End Of Ze World‬&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Jack92CH

TradAmpGuy said:


> Always liked this one myself
> 
> YouTube - ‪End Of Ze World‬&rlm;



Classic.


----------



## kramer.geetar

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tQ18JEPLhkg]YouTube - ‪Kid Loves Led Zeppelin - English Subtitles - Bambino preferisce i Led Zeppelin allo Zecchino d'oro‬&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## kramer.geetar

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8CKjNcSUNt8]YouTube - ‪You Wanna Play A Little Game?!‬&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Roadburn

kramer.geetar said:


> YouTube - ‪Kid Loves Led Zeppelin - English Subtitles - Bambino preferisce i Led Zeppelin allo Zecchino d'oro‬&rlm;




That is one hell of a classy little kid!!!


----------



## j2112c

kramer.geetar said:


> YouTube - ‪Kid Loves Led Zeppelin - English Subtitles - Bambino preferisce i Led Zeppelin allo Zecchino d'oro‬&rlm;



That was lovely!!



Now for a lowering of tone:


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ab7mTqCCqVs&feature=related]YouTube - ‪MASTURBATE FOR LIFE with DJ Lubel Tiffany Dupont and Chris Carmack‬&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Australian

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pufSYjhcPYo]YouTube - ‪Killer Willard the Boxing Kangaroo‬&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## tonefreak

Bieling3 said:


> YouTube - ‪David Lee Roth - Yankee Rose‬&rlm;
> 
> It doesn't start getting funny till about 1:40, after that I can't stop laughing...




ACK!

TOOOO much spandex! lol


----------



## Username2

Ok here are a couple


----------



## Georgiatec

Seriously funny ebay listing.

My ex Brother-in-Law's shit record collection | eBay UK


----------



## j2112c

Georgiatec said:


> Seriously funny ebay listing.
> 
> My ex Brother-in-Law's shit record collection | eBay UK



WHAT A GREAT FIND G!

The description is hilarious and the responses.... just fantastic well found!


----------



## Adwex

Georgiatec said:


> Seriously funny ebay listing.
> 
> My ex Brother-in-Law's shit record collection | eBay UK



Dude, that was hilarious. I have to post the content:

-------------
You are bidding on a collection of 50 (approx) 12" singles and LPs of crap music.


My sister found these in her attic last weekend, where they has been sat gathering dust for the last couple of decades. They used to belong to her ex-husband, who is one of the biggest arseholes ever to draw breath. I never liked the wanker, and based my initial antipathy towards him on his taste in music. Not to put too fine a point on it, he was that most contemptible form of pond life, a Jazz Funker. This meant that as well as shit taste in music, he had appalling taste in clothes too. Pringle jumpers, pleated Farrahs, shoes that looked like pasties, white socks, revolting shirts and a comical wedge-cut hairdon't. Add to this 80s fashion horrorshow a Ford Capri and Super Mario-style moustache underlining his bulbous nose, and you get an object lesson in twatdom. No wonder Northern Soul fans (and everyone else) treated the Jazz Funk fans with sneering comntempt.

I couldn't comprehend what on earth my usually sensible sister could possibly see in the pillock. In vain I pleaded with her to send him packing. My argument that his hankering for Earth Wind & Fire records and attendance at soul weekenders made him a poor choice of mate was waved away as the rantings of a callow youth. She felt my reasoning was unsound.

Reader, she married him. 

He made her life miserable for a few years with his moping, moody belligerence (and playing horrendous records like these). He told her lies and generally behaved like a platinum c*nt. Then he dumped her for his mistress when my sister was four months pregnant.

It's now nearly 20 years later and I would still like to take a meat tenderizer to his face. But his most horrendous crime, worse than wiring up my granny's shower so it was electrically live, worse even than his infidelity or the awful way he treated my sister, was the fact that he actually liked the abomination known as Jazz Funk. Here is the evidence. What a bastard.

Well, I suppose I'd better tell you what's for sale, though why you would actually want to own this dreck is beyond me. It's basically music for people who have a deep-seated hatred of music and want to inflict their pain on the world. But here goes nothing.

First the 12" singles.....


----------



## Georgiatec

Thanks for that Ad...I notice the eBay humour police have deleted the listing....maybe one of them was the guys brother in law? Sounds like the kind of job he would love doing


----------



## j2112c

Georgiatec said:


> Thanks for that Ad...I notice the eBay humour police have deleted the listing....maybe one of them was the guys brother in law? Sounds like the kind of job he would love doing



What a daft thing to do, it was generating free publicity, pull it if there is a legal challenge or outcry against it, but otherwise... KerChing!


----------



## RiverRatt

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-Wd-Q3F8KM]YouTube - ‪The Count Censored‬&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## JayCM800

(i know the last one wasn't funny, but had to share it anyways!)


----------



## StootMonster

LiveLeak.com - Funny Rumsfeld moments


----------



## StootMonster

LiveLeak.com - Banned Commercials Funny Horse fart Flamethrower BBQs chick in a sled


----------



## j2112c

StootMonster said:


> LiveLeak.com - Funny Rumsfeld moments


----------



## Will55555

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6A0rwG39Jzk]YouTube - ‪Vader Sessions‬&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Will55555

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NShgvtEro7I]YouTube - ‪Bert & Ernie, Pesci & Deniro, Casino‬&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## james1100

StootMonster said:


> LiveLeak.com - Funny Rumsfeld moments



Now that's some funny shit.


----------



## rich24a

If only this was true...


----------



## j2112c

Unreal... why do people like this not die out? Darwinism has some serious flaws..


----------



## JayCM800




----------



## JayCM800




----------



## DirtySteve

JayCM those are great! I'm lol at work and now I have to explain myself....


----------



## JayCM800

DirtySteve said:


> JayCM those are great! I'm lol at work and now I have to explain myself....


 LOL sorry... that "fu king chinese restaurant"... kills me!!


----------



## SmokeyDopey

Motherfucking popsicles BITCH


----------



## StootMonster

Two churches located across the street from each other. At least the Catholics have a sense of humor. lol


----------



## j2112c

Brilliant!


----------



## IbanezMark

StootMonster said:


> Two churches located across the street from each other. At least the Catholics have a sense of humor. lol



That's great!


----------



## FirstStone

TradAmpGuy said:


> Always liked this one myself
> 
> YouTube - ‪End Of Ze World‬&rlm;


 
So that would be WZF instead?


----------



## j2112c

Posh kids at one of the top universities decide to be... er common... like real people....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v_kJ5m6Bsts]YouTube - ‪Policemen Get Pushed Into River !!!‬&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Jack92CH

That guy should've tossed the keys in a gutter. Some people simply should not be allowed behind the wheel.


----------



## JayCM800




----------



## JayCM800

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tn2UJ5Upm1E]YouTube - ‪Lance and a Cicada‬&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## JayCM800




----------



## Redders

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l9-kBtGyfGQ]YouTube - ‪Greatest drunk walk ever‬&rlm;[/ame]

Seen this in the paper the other day... what a hero


----------



## Gtarzan81

Redders said:


> YouTube - ‪Greatest drunk walk ever‬&rlm;
> 
> Seen this in the paper the other day... what a hero



I've been pretty blasted before, but I think this guy has me beat.


----------



## TradAmpGuy

Will55555 said:


> YouTube - ‪Bert & Ernie, Pesci & Deniro, Casino‬&rlm;



LMAO!!!!!111!!!!one!!!1


----------



## IbanezMark

Redders said:


> YouTube - ‪Greatest drunk walk ever‬&rlm;
> 
> Seen this in the paper the other day... what a hero



Well, when he woke up the next day in pain...at least he knew HOW he wrenched his back


----------



## TradAmpGuy

Redders said:


> YouTube - ‪Greatest drunk walk ever‬&rlm;
> 
> Seen this in the paper the other day... what a hero



That header he takes @0:20... holy crap he's gunna feel that tomorrow


----------



## rich24a




----------



## HOT TUBES 70

*JUST A NOTE*


Never throw tooth picks in the toilet !!!! 














Crabs can Pole Vault !!


----------



## Purgasound

JayCM800 said:


>



I think everyone and anyone involved in a riot of that magnitude should just be shot in the face. I mean that with complete sincerity. Society doesn't need people like that.


----------



## Purgasound

... and here's something funny.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZlKzlfqmzpQ]YouTube - ‪Black metal prank call‬&rlm;[/ame]
http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&q...w.&biw=1024&bih=607&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wl


----------



## JayCM800

American Viking said:


> I think everyone and anyone involved in a riot of that magnitude should just be shot in the face. I mean that with complete sincerity. Society doesn't need people like that.


Agreed. Posted pic was about the naked hooligan!

Now, if it was a cop car...


----------



## JayCM800




----------



## JayCM800




----------



## j2112c

The Horse the Nazi girl Reboot the universe! Fantastic!


I want the horse one! he he he!


----------



## racersteen68

i think i hurt myself laughing.


----------



## poeman33

I'm probably the only one who doesn't get this...but what is being zoomed to in the pic where the guy is jumping into the crowd and no one is paying attention?


----------



## SmokeyDopey

poeman33 said:


> I'm probably the only one who doesn't get this...but what is being zoomed to in the pic where the guy is jumping into the crowd and no one is paying attention?


 

There's a guy with a sombrero in the backround.

(Check your monitor's contrast cuz in the pic it is a little dark)

EDIT: Correction - The pic is a little dark.


----------



## SmokeyDopey

Or this one?
The guys face is priceless.

Poor chick, if she saw this picture... Thats fucked up lol


----------



## DirtySteve

poeman33 said:


> I'm probably the only one who doesn't get this...but what is being zoomed to in the pic where the guy is jumping into the crowd and no one is paying attention?



I didn't get it either...



SmokeyDopey said:


> There's a guy with a sombrero in the backround.
> 
> (Check your monitor's contrast cuz in the pic it is a little dark)



....I still don't get it...oh well, it's the only one I didn't get.


----------



## SmokeyDopey

Not sure... I agree its not HILARIOUS, but I guess the joke is that the sombrero seems kinda out of place (?).


----------



## V-man

SmokeyDopey said:


> There's a guy with a sombrero in the backround.
> 
> (Check your monitor's contrast cuz in the pic it is a little dark)





Am the only guy who sees there's a dude rocking out with his cock out in that pic (and either a COC violation or we have a lot of nekkid broad posting to catch up on)???


----------



## SmokeyDopey

V-man said:


> Am the only guy who sees there's a dude rocking out with his cock out in that pic (and either a COC violation or we have a lot of nekkid broad posting to catch up on)???


 
Sorry, I didn't get that.  
Can you rephrase that, the part in parentheses?


----------



## matt3310




----------



## SmokeyDopey

Wait, unless we're confusing pics. The one on the riot, yeah, theres a guy with his hands in the air with his dick out.


----------



## JayCM800

Ok! Since you guys seem to dig it, here's some more!


----------



## j2112c

The Hitchhikers Guide To The Galaxy.. 
....the intrepid travellers park their spaceship at the Restaurant At The End Of The Universe for a bite to eat... they sit down at the table...

...but the main course is not all it seems...


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h4GAuuBbb3w[/ame]


----------



## jvm210guy

jaycm800 said:


>


 
lmfao....fuck


----------



## JayCM800

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uqg3Pg2M9WU&feature=player_embedded]‪The largest dead snake ever found, over 50 feet.‬&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Gtarzan81

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FzmAEQzZJ5Q&feature=player_embedded#at=187


----------



## JayCM800




----------



## willscott182

JayCM800 said:


>



*Spoiler removed*


----------



## JayCM800




----------



## KILLER-WATTS

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QfSfK0AMWlc]‪Unknown Hinson for Liquid Chicken‬&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## willscott182

@JAYCM800

fixed. feel free to do the same


----------



## JayCM800




----------



## willscott182

/\ LOL, Obama sucks


----------



## rich24a

JayCM800 said:


>



Fucking hell! That scared the shit out of me


----------



## Trower74

rich24a said:


> fucking hell! That scared the shit out of me



is that geddy lee when he was just a kid? JUST KIDDING!


----------



## jvm210guy

Trower74 said:


> is that geddy lee when he was just a kid? JUST KIDDING!


 
Oh good, now I can't sleep


----------



## rich24a




----------



## TwinACStacks

_*" Somewhere a Bear is masturbating"*_






 TWIN


----------



## Feeling Supersonic

JayCM800 said:


>



I'm a cold person with a sense of humor too, but seriously?


----------



## JayCM800

Feeling Supersonic said:


> I'm a cold person with a sense of humor too, but seriously?


Then you're not cold enough! Lighten up! It's an animated .gif! Let me guess, you or someone you know has Parkinson? Don't we all!?  Come to think of it, every joke is a veiled insult! So learn to laugh at yourself first! Then you'll get the joke! It's you. It's us.


----------



## Feeling Supersonic

JayCM800 said:


> Then you're not cold enough! Lighten up! It's an animated .gif! Let me guess, you or someone you know has Parkinson? Don't we all!?  Come to think of it, every joke is a veiled insult! So learn to laugh at yourself first! Then you'll get the joke! It's you. It's us.





I get the whole joke, but bugger me, imagine trying to turn a light switch on with Parkinson's. 

If I knew anyone with that disease, I sure wouldn't be their friend anymore, and if it were a family member I'd act as if I never knew them and disown them. Sod having compatriots with diseases. Should have all their lives quelled long before any further suffering. Bring on euthanasia clinics! make it compulsory.


----------



## JayCM800

Feeling Supersonic said:


> I get the whole joke, but bugger me, imagine trying to turn a light switch on with Parkinson's.
> 
> If I knew anyone with that disease, I sure wouldn't be their friend anymore, and if it were a family member I'd act as if I never knew them and disown them. Sod having compatriots with diseases. Should have all their lives quelled long before any further suffering. Bring on euthanasia clinics! make it compulsory.


  nooooo! 

Don't forget: Soylent Green ...IS people! LOL


----------



## rich24a

See if you can watch the whole video 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GbPovgCP5BU]‪Monty Python - I Like Traffic Lights‬&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Roadburn

rich24a said:


> See if you can watch the whole video
> 
> ‪Monty Python - I Like Traffic Lights‬&rlm; - YouTube




Nope, sorry... I failed, even though I like Python...


----------



## JayCM800




----------



## JayCM800

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QfUuR34oR0g&feature=feedlik"]‪jesus bailarin te mmueres de risa‬&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve




----------



## rich24a

I thought I'd give this hilarious thread a quick bump...


----------



## DirtySteve

How funny, that S.S. Fat Guy looks just like my boss!


----------



## JayCM800

Today i'm experiencing a bad internet connection!

I was making a nice post here with about 20 pictures and when i clicked "post"............





Damn internet connection! LOL 

I'll try again tomorrow!


----------



## JayCM800

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7DC4ZdPVp1g&feature=player_embedded"]Do You Smoke?-Then YOU better watch this - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## rich24a

My post for today is a bit short but funny nonetheless.... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kX-mQFmTzqI]Fat Politician Breaks Chair on Live TV - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JayCM800

Street view Google maps: 1760 Northwest 66th Street, Miami, Florida


----------



## Ydna

Oh man. That is bad.


----------



## IronMaidenNutter




----------



## JayCM800

LOL loved the cats!


----------



## rich24a




----------



## poeman33

Okay, I'll admit it...I typed in the address to see the full picture. Damn censors.


----------



## wreckingball

This thread is kick-ass!

Some good lol cat action...


----------



## wreckingball

Y'all are Cork Soakers! 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=emxgL86J1lc&feature="]SNL: Best of Jimmy Fallon: Cork Soakers - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SmokeyDopey

Any jokes...?


----------



## tonefreak

After having their 11th child, an Alabama couple decided that was enough. They could not afford a larger double wide. So, the husband went to his doctor (who also treated mules) and told him that he and his wife/cousin didn't want to have any more children.

The doctor told him that there was a procedure called a vasectomy that could fix the problem.

The doctor instructed him to go home, get a cherry bomb (fireworks are legal in Alabama), light it, put it in a beer can, then hold the can up to his ear and count to 10.

The Alabamian said to the doctor, "I may not be the smartest man, but I don't see how putting a cherry bomb in a beer can next to my ear is going to help me."

So, the couple drove to Georgia to get a second opinion. The Georgia physician was just about to tell them about the procedure for a vasectomy when he noticed that they were from Alabama.

This doctor instead told the man to go home and get a cherry bomb, light it, place it in a beer can, hold it to his ear and count to 10.

Figuring that both learned physicians couldn't be wrong, the man went home, lit a cherry bomb and put it in a beer can.

He held the can up to his ear and began to count. "1, 2, 3, 4, 5 . . . .", at which point he paused, placed the beer can between his legs...... and resumed counting on his other hand....


----------



## jvm210guy

Keep this thread going 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QiLXx-0W8Q4&feature=related]Extended version of kung fu auditions - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## carnada




----------



## SmokeyDopey

JayCM800 said:


>


 
I still laugh at this one


----------



## jvm210guy

carnada said:


>


 
Bastards!

At first I was like "I don't get it", then I lol'ed


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

3 guys walk into a bar

The first guy says "I have got the smallest arm in the world"

The second guy "I have the smallest head in the world"

The third guy "I have got the smallest dick in the world"

The 3 guys go to the Guinness World Records

The first guy comes back and says "I really do have the smallest arm in the world"

The second guy comes back and says "Amazing, I do have the smallest head in the world"

The third guy comes back angry " Who the FUCK is JUSTIN BIEBER?


----------



## tonefreak

HOT TUBES 70 said:


> 3 guys walk into a bar
> 
> The first guy says "I have got the smallest arm in the world"
> 
> The second guy "I have the smallest head in the world"
> 
> The third guy "I have got the smallest dick in the world"
> 
> The 3 guys go to the Guinness World Records
> 
> The first guy comes back and says "I really do have the smallest arm in the world"
> 
> The second guy comes back and says "Amazing, I do have the smallest head in the world"
> 
> The third guy comes back angry " Who the FUCK is JUSTIN BIEBER?







bwahahahahahaha


----------



## wreckingball

More gifs...


----------



## RiverRatt

wreckingball said:


> More gifs...



You got cats fucking up, you've got fun. I wish I had a video of a cat we had back in the '80s right after we got married. I got out of the tub and the cat came in, looked in the tub for a second and jumped in to see what was going on. Have you ever seen a wet cat trying to get out of a bathtub full of soapy water? I was laughing so hard it hurt.

Anybody who missed the "another song ruined" thread, check this guy out. It took a lot of work to do this.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wG6G4XBnvLQ]Slipknot - Wait and Bleed (Radio Disney Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Les Moore

Am at work so I can´t paiste anything in here.
Youtube "ultimate dog tease".


----------



## Les Moore

Christians against masturbation?


----------



## wreckingball

Les Moore said:


> Am at work so I can´t paiste anything in here.
> Youtube "ultimate dog tease".


 OK, by request...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGeKSiCQkPw"]Ultimate Dog Tease - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Les Moore

This guy is sooo weird! Anyone seen the series "Ancient aliens" on History channel? He is the quint essential of non-scientific methods. If you tell him that you saw an alien yesterday and that it looked old, even ancient, he´ll take that as evidence. Also, who does his hair? I mean, I´m ugly as hell but even I don´t look like that after three days of uninterrupted drinking waking up in a dumpster finding out I shit myself.


----------



## Les Moore

Thanks Wreckingball


----------



## Strateuphoria

Bump!


----------



## SmokeyDopey

Les Moore said:


> ...even I don´t look like that after three days of uninterrupted drinking waking up in a dumpster finding out I shit myself.


----------



## Strateuphoria

The Ultimate Dog Tease, brilliant


----------



## Strateuphoria




----------



## fstrat59slp

Tonefreak I do admit the alabama joke was funny............... but heyyyyy i'm from alabama not cool lol. Where did you find this at?


----------



## tonefreak

fstrat59slp said:


> Tonefreak I do admit the alabama joke was funny............... but heyyyyy i'm from alabama not cool lol. Where did you find this at?







idk where i heard that! i wanna say it was on the radio on the way to work one day or something!


----------



## Söulcaster

so i jumped on the train the other day and sat opposite this thai chick in a short mini-skirt, i was thinkin to myself please dont get an erection, please dont get an erection
.
.
.
.
.
.
but she did =P

Keep calm chive on!!


----------



## 4STICKS

Ok. Here's mine: Oh fuck it. can't get it to do right. Just search Family feud September on you tube.


----------



## Blackie

ha ha


----------



## DirtySteve

Bump...welcome back, Jay!


----------



## JayCM800

Ok! Something before leaving for work...


----------



## james1100




----------



## james1100




----------



## JayCM800

james1100 said:


>


Aww, booo  I hope someone helped them!

This one's funny and with a happy ending!
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SEBLt6Kd9EY"]Ducks blown off their feet by the wind - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SmokeyDopey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oaNRhtip6S4]Whitest Kids U' Know - Hot Daughter - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tonefreak

SmokeyDopey said:


> Whitest Kids U' Know - Hot Daughter - YouTube


----------



## SmokeyDopey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMvPT6w21KY]WKUK - Kid Beer - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SmokeyDopey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aJLPSU0a100]Squirrel - The Whitest Kids U'Know on IFC - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## solarburn

Thought he'd rub one off...


----------



## JayCM800




----------



## GIBSON67

BARBARSHOP
A guy stuck his head into a barbershop and asked, How long before I can get a haircut?
The barber looked around the shop full of customers and said, About 2 hours. 

The guy left.

A few days later, the same guy stuck his head in the door and asked,
How long before I can get a haircut?
The barber looked around at the shop and said, About 3 hours. 

The guy left.

A week later, the same guy stuck his head in the shop and asked, 
How long before I can get a haircut?
The barber looked around the shop and said, About an hour and a half. 

The guy left.

The barber turned to his friend and said, Hey, Bob, do me a favor. 
Follow that guy and see where he goes. 
He keeps asking how long he has to wait for a haircut, but then he doesn't ever come back.

A little while later, Bob returned to the shop, laughing hysterically. The barber asked, 
So, where does that guy go when he leaves?

Bob looked up, wiped the tears from his eyes and said, your house.


----------



## wreckingball

Check it...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oKrDWZtkPVM&feature=related"]Dog Loves Guitar - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JayCM800

LOL


----------



## gdh1532

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pTcvS33BsJg]1991 Mariah parody w. Jennifer Aniston before nosejob - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## gdh1532

JayCM800 said:


> LOL




I laughed so hard I fell out of the chair. The look on the drummers face as he turns his head is priceless. That's classic should be in the next Spinal Tap movie.


----------



## gdh1532

gotta love the guy that yells out Rock-N-Roll.[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJAEu_0BqCQ]Enuff I'm Going Solo - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## poeman33

JayCM800 said:


> LOL



Hilarious...if Schaller or Dunlop don't buy the rights to that for a strap lock ad...they are missing a huge opportunity.


----------



## reno88

the dude that smashed his guitar in the vid above did the right thing. upon realizing that his band was actually going to play that song in front of people, he took action. good for him!


----------



## solarburn

JayCM800 said:


> LOL



LMAO!


----------



## DirtySteve

JayCM800 said:


> LOL



 This one post made the whole thread! Funniest thing I've seen yet.


----------



## brp




----------



## rich24a

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=44NQkFJaEuE]Mahna Mahna Killer (HD) 2011 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JayCM800

Hello, rich24a!


----------



## JayCM800

LOL , don't try this at home!
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cyk7utV_D2I&feature=player_embedded"]The Cinnamon Challenge ... by GloZell and her big behind earrings - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Holme

JayCM800 said:


> LOL



I SWEAR to God my guitar teacher did that in Whinfield Music back in the day!
When he wasn't giving lessons he filled in the slots by playing in the shop,i walked in & he was like "Hey check this out i've just gone wireless!" span it round his neck,the back strap pin came out,his guitar shot past me & Phil Whinfield & landed in a drum kit 
A crap lesson was had that day.....


----------



## Whitey

,,...Always knew these guys were connected somehow,,...


----------



## Whitey

JayCM800 said:


> LOL , don't try this at home!
> The Cinnamon Challenge ... by GloZell and her big behind earrings - YouTube





,,..man that was funny when she got that cinnamon on her big tittys...

or was it brown sugar,,...


----------



## JayCM800

Whitey said:


> ,,..man that was funny when she got that cinnamon on her big tittys...
> 
> or was it brown sugar,,...


The brown sugar challenge!


----------



## SmokeyDopey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gnPnEvy4e70]WKUK - The Never Song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## brp

Teacher: "what is a Period?"
Johnny: "I don't know, Sir but I guess it is very dangerous because when my Sister said she hadn't seen her period for 5 months, my Mom fainted, my Dad had a heart attack and our neighbour went missing!"


----------



## Ghostman

Jim is talking to a friend at work about his aching elbow. 
"Man, I have to go to the doctor and I'm gonna get charged a fortune!" 
"Don't worry about it. Go down to the new drug-store in town and check out the Insta-Nurse machine they have out front. You just go down, pay $5 and give it a sample of your piss. Put the container in the slot, and 5 minutes later it spits out a diagnosis! Worked on my wife's bladder infection, and my allergies."

So Jim makes a trip down to the drug-store, gets his cup, heads to the bathroom to fill up the container. He drops it in the slot and a few minutes later a card is spit out with a diagnosis of Tennis Elbow, treatments, and a prescription for a topical anethestic. "This is awesome!" he thinks to himself.

Just to make sure the thing is accurate, he decides to throw a curve ball at the machine. He takes a sample cup back home with him. That night he gets a sample of his wife's and daughters' pee, a stool sample from his son, his dog's pee and some of his spunk. The following morning he drops the cup into the slot and the machine starts analyzing it. For fifteen minutes the machine hums, grinds, squawks, rattles, and makes a hell of a racket. Then finally it spits out a card:

"Your diagnosis: Your wife is pregnant, it's not yours, seek counseling. Your daughter is daughter has herpes, get her to a Gynecologist. Your son is constipated, get him some stool softener. Your dog has worms, take him to the Vet. And if you don't stop jerking off, your Tennis Elbow is never getting any better."


----------



## Ghostman

An Irish guy goes to a neighborhood bar in NY every Wednesday night and orders three pints of Ale and downs them himself. The bartender asks him why he drinks so much every wednesday night.
"well ya see. My brother's and I used to go to the local tavern every Wednesday night when I lived back in Ireland to catch up and just be brothers, and we would each have a pint. I'm just keeping tradition alive since I moved away."
He does this for weeks on end until one day, he only orders two.
The bartender brings up the two glasses and says its on the house and he's sorry for his loss.
"what are you talking' about?" He asks the barkeep.
"well you only ordered two, and since you are still here I assumed that one of your brothers must have passed away."
"Oh no, that's not it at all. The two pints are for my brothers. It's just that since I spend so much money on the drink, I decided to stop drinking."


----------



## JayCM800




----------



## Marshallmaniac

A husband is tired of his Son telling lies and buys a new invention, it's a robot that slaps you when you tell a lie!

So, at the dinner table Father says to Son, where did you go after School today? I went to practice, the Son replied. Slap goes the machine. Ok I went to Matt's house. What did you do at Matt's house? We studied! Slap goes the robot ok we watched porn.. 

Porn! the Father says.. When I was your age I didn't know what porn was! Slap, goes the robot. The Mother laughs and says, he sure is your son! Slap goes the machine


----------



## Strateuphoria

thread back from the dead,


----------



## brp




----------



## 4STICKS

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNoV_kSe7Dk]Family Feud "September" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JayCM800

This made me LOL today! 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=irtx4NeB4DY&feature=related]Kirk trying to learn Jump In The Fire - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Feeling Supersonic

JayCM800 said:


>



A telling story.


----------



## SmokeyDopey




----------



## DirtySteve

JayCM800 said:


>



Poor kid...he thought about it too long!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

DirtySteve said:


> Poor kid...he thought about it too long!



I think that's my favorite.


----------



## Ghostman

A guy is hanging out in a bar and meets up with a woman. They start to talk and hit it off right from the get go. After a while they find out that they both are divorced because they were too kinky for their spouse'. So after a few more drinks they decide to go back to her place and get kinky.

The woman leads the guy up into the bedroom, heads to the bathroom to get into something more appropriate for the night's festivities.

She comes out after 15 minutes in her leather thigh-high boots, corset, dog collar, latex mask, with an assortment of whips and 'power tools'. The guy is putting his shoes on and starts to head to the door.

"Hey! what's going on? I thought you were kinky?!?" she calls after him.
"I am lady. I fucked the dog and shit in your purse. Have a nice evening."


----------



## Marshallmaniac

I don't know if this is funny or not


----------



## JayCM800

Marshallmaniac said:


> I don't know if this is funny or not


 yes, i lol'ed!


----------



## Holme




----------



## 12barjunkie

The Golden Years


Several days ago as I left a meeting at a hotel; I desperately gave myself a personal TSA pat down. I was looking for my keys. They were not in my pockets. A quick search in the meeting room revealed nothing.

Suddenly I realized I must have left them in the car. Frantically, I headed for the parking lot. My wife has scolded me many times for leaving the keys in the ignition. My theory is the ignition is the best place not to lose them. Her theory is that the car will be stolen. As I burst through the door, I came to a terrifying conclusion......her theory was right......the parking lot was empty. I immediately called the police. I gave them my location, confessed that I had left my keys in the car, and that it had been stolen.

Then I made the most difficult call of all, "Honey," I stammered (I always call her 'honey' in times like these) "I left my keys in the car, and it has been stolen."

There was a period of silence. I thought the call had been dropped, but then I heard her voice. "Idiot," she barked, "I dropped you off!"

Now it was my time to be silent. Embarrassed, I said, "Well, come and get me."
She retorted, "I will, as soon as I convince this policeman I have not stolen your car."

Yep it's the golden years.


----------



## SmokeyDopey

My grandfather had a similar story. He called the police and everything, but realized that he was looking int he wrong spot. I guess he forgot where he had parked it and thought it was stolen


----------



## V-man

Have You Ever Been Teased? - Video


----------



## Roadburn




----------



## Söulcaster




----------



## Roadburn

Söulcaster said:


>




lol...


----------



## JayCM800




----------



## Marshallmaniac

Yea, a couple on the email this morning
Third ones not that funny but shit!


----------



## Quasar-Kid

Marshallmaniac said:


> I don't know if this is funny or not




I assure you - that's funny


----------



## Skotosynthesis

JayCM800 said:


>



Yeah, that kid had it coming.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Skotosynthesis said:


> Yeah, that kid had it coming.



I like the hiss right before the pounce.


----------



## tonefreak

Skotosynthesis said:


> Yeah, that kid had it coming.






haha that kid is gonna hate cats for the rest of his life!


----------



## Wiseblood

What happened before the kid hit the cat? The kid seemed to already be crying, did the cat strike first? hmmm


----------



## Far Rider

Skotosynthesis said:


> Yeah, that kid had it coming.



Good for the cat!


----------



## SmokeyDopey




----------



## SmokeyDopey




----------



## Marshallmaniac

Some more


----------



## crossroadsnyc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b_bxnk4G5H8]Funny Painful Ski Accident - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Quasar-Kid

I felt horrible as a uncontrollably laughed my ass off..!!!!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Quasar-Kid said:


> I felt horrible as a uncontrollably laughed my ass off..!!!!



Dude, the first time I saw that, I laughed so hard that it hurt


----------



## Reckless_Life

JayCM800 said:


> This made me LOL today!
> Kirk trying to learn Jump In The Fire - YouTube



just brilliant


----------



## Marshallmaniac

some more shit


----------



## DirtySteve

Coming from someone with no kids, I really like the second one.  It's the little things...


----------



## poeman33

Holy crap man...that last guy wasn't funny...he f'ng lucky!


----------



## Les Moore

I can´t see what´s going on there, in the last one. Also the guy at the pool...?


----------



## Far Rider

Les Moore said:


> I can´t see what´s going on there, in the last one. Also the guy at the pool...?



I think he put in some type of red liquid to simulate blood in the water. Or maybe to make the girl think "oh my god, what week is it?".


----------



## JayCM800

poeman33 said:


> Holy crap man...that last guy wasn't funny...he f'ng lucky!


 It's funny when he gets home and tells his wife about it!


----------



## Les Moore

Far Rider said:


> I think he put in some type of red liquid to simulate blood in the water. Or maybe to make the girl think "oh my god, what week is it?".



Now I get it. They´re vids. At work we don´t have flash so they appeared like pics. 
Holy crap that truck...


----------



## Les Moore

That work out vid is right out criminal.


----------



## Les Moore




----------



## Les Moore




----------



## Les Moore




----------



## Holme




----------



## Söulcaster

Why do blondes prefer cars with sunroofs????
l
l
l
l
l
l
l
l
l
l
l
l
l
l
l
l
l
l
l
V
More leg room....,


----------



## BluesRocker




----------



## Marshallmaniac

An Aussie lorry driver walks into an outback cafe with a full-grown emu behind him. 


The waitress asks them for their orders. 

The lorry driver says, 'A hamburger, chips and a coke,' and turns to the emu, 'What's yours?' 
'Sounds great, I'll have the same,' says the emu. 

A short time later the waitress returns with the order 'That will be $9.40 please,' and he reaches into his pocket and pulls out the exact change and pays. 

The next day, the man and the emu come again and he says, 'A hamburger, chips and a coke.' 
The emu says, ' Sounds great, I'll have the same.' 

Again the lorry driver reaches into his pocket and pays with exact change. 

This becomes routine until the two enter again. 'The usual?' asks the waitress. 

'No, it's Friday night, so I'll have a steak, baked potato and a salad,' says the man..
' Same for me,' says the emu. 

Shortly the waitress brings the order and says, 'That will be $32.62.' 

Once again the man pulls the exact change out of his pocket and places it on the table. 

The waitress cannot hold back her curiosity any longer. 'Excuse me mate, how do you manage to always pull the exact change from your pocket every time?' 

'Well, love' says the lorry driver, 'a few years ago, I was cleaning out the back shed, and found an old lamp. When I cleaned it, a Genie appeared and offered me just two wishes. 

My first wish was that if I ever had to pay for anything, I would just put my hand in my pocket and the right amount of money would always be there.' 

'That's brilliant!' says the waitress. 'Most people would ask for a million dollars or something, but you'll always be as rich as you want, for as long as you live!' 

'That's right. Whether it's a gallon of milk or a Rolls Royce, the exact money is always there.' says the man.
Still curious the waitress asks, 'What's with the bloody emu?' 


The lorry driver pauses, sighs, and answers, 'My second wish was for a tall bird with a big arse and long legs, who agrees with everything I say.


----------



## VintageGuy

What do a cup of coffee and Eric Clapton have in common?














They both suck without Cream


----------



## SmokeyDopey




----------



## Roadburn




----------



## Marshallmaniac

Grandad says to his Son 'quick, go and hide, your teacher is coming over, Son says 'no, you go and hide, I told them you were dead!'

Someone just told me that one at work, I got a little chguckle out of it


----------



## Ghostman




----------



## Australian

Ace Ventura - Yes Satan? - YouTube


----------



## Hipshot

http://www.artige.no

I check it every day for new pics.


----------



## Nochboa

a guitarist´s 3 most common lies

1. I don´t need a tuner
2. I can´t hear myself
3. I won´t play a solo in the next song

a musician´s 3 most common lies

1. the check is on its way
2. let´s jam togehter some time
3. I won´t come in your mouth

ah man, i hate to translate good jokes from german in english and vice versa


----------



## Feeling Supersonic

Nochboa said:


> ah man, i hate to translate good jokes from german in english and vice versa



 

You did a good job! wunderbar! - I laughed.


----------



## Hipshot




----------



## VintageGuy

[ame="http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GGhqL7C8Pqs&feature=related"]http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GGhqL7C8Pqs&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Hipshot

VintageGuy said:


> http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GGhqL7C8Pqs&feature=related





That one almost made me splash beer on my laptop!


----------



## ^AXE^




----------



## Marshallmaniac

Joey works at the pickle factory and for many years he'd struggled with a desire to put his penis into the pickle slicer, after many years carrying this burden and no sign of it going away on its own his Wife agrees he consults a therapist to get to the bottom of this. The therapist tells his that the only way he's going to curn this strange desire is to just put it in once. He says, are you sure I won't get into trouble? He assures the man it will be okay, just be discreet

So Joey goes to work the next day and tries it! He gets home and tells his Wife about it, AND his unfortunate sacking.. His Wife quickly pulls down Joeys pants to inspect for any damage, she says, I just don't understand, theres no damage to your dick at all, what happened, and why did you get fired! He says, well, Kate didn't like it. .

Pa chink


----------



## Marshallmaniac

Q: What is the difference between riding a bicycle and riding a woman?
A: To ride a bicycle you position your ass and then move your legs.
To ride a woman you position your legs and then move your ass


Q: Why do men ask for a woman's hand in marriage?
A: Because they are tired of using their own

Q: What's common between men and video?
A: Both go backward...forward.backward...forward...stop and eject

Q: What is the closest thing similar to a woman's period?
A: Your salary, it comes once a month lasts about 5-7 days and if it doesn't come you are in big trouble .=)


----------



## Nochboa

made my day!


----------



## Nochboa

good morning! here´s some science for breakfast!


----------



## VintageGuy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=bIx-xOzIMVU


----------



## DirtySteve

Marshallmaniac said:


> Joey works at the pickle factory and for many years he'd struggled with a desire to put his penis into the pickle slicer, after many years carrying this burden and no sign of it going away on its own his Wife agrees he consults a therapist to get to the bottom of this. The therapist tells his that the only way he's going to curn this strange desire is to just put it in once. He says, are you sure I won't get into trouble? He assures the man it will be okay, just be discreet
> 
> So Joey goes to work the next day and tries it! He gets home and tells his Wife about it, AND his unfortunate sacking.. His Wife quickly pulls down Joeys pants to inspect for any damage, she says, I just don't understand, theres no damage to your dick at all, what happened, and why did you get fired! He says, well, Kate didn't like it. .
> 
> Pa chink



Got me!


----------



## JayCM800




----------



## SmokeyDopey




----------



## Marshallmaniac

Some more for y'all, ya' hear


----------



## Marshallmaniac

For good measure


----------



## Hipshot




----------



## VintageGuy

It happens to everyone!


----------



## ^AXE^




----------



## VintageGuy




----------



## Redders




----------



## Hipshot

The female brain explained.


----------



## ^AXE^




----------



## poeman33

Redders said:


>



...so how long do I have to stare at this before I admit I don't get the joke?


----------



## poeman33

okay I finally got it
I must really be getting old.


----------



## ^AXE^




----------



## Stringjunkie

I still don't get it..


----------



## Quasar-Kid

is that 50,000 miles..?
(just a guess)


----------



## SmokeyDopey

It's a geek joke


----------



## Far Rider

poeman33 said:


> okay I finally got it
> I must really be getting old.



I'm older and _still_ don't get it. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xqhE7ieH2R8]Close Encounters of the Third Kind mashed potato scene - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## GIBSON67

A man phoned his blonde neighbor and said: "Close your curtains the next time you & your husband are having sex. The whole street was watching and laughing at you yesterday." 
To which the blonde replied: "Well the joke's on all of you because I wasn't even at home yesterday." 
------------------------------------ 

A blonde is in the bathroom and her husband shouts: "Did you find the shampoo?" 
She answers, "Yes, but I'm not sure what to do... it's for dry hair, and I've just wet mine." 
------------------------------ 

A blonde was driving home, drunk as a skunk. Suddenly she has to swerve to avoid a tree, then another, then another. 
A cop car pulls her over, so she tells the cop about all the trees in the road. 
The cop says, "That's your air freshener swinging about!" 
------------------------------------ 

A blonde's dog goes missing and she is frantic. 
Her husband says "Why don't you put an ad in the paper?" 

She does, but two weeks later the dog is still missing. 

"What did you put in the paper?" the husband asks. 

"Here boy!" she replies. 
------------------------------------ 

A blond is in jail. Guard looks in her cell and sees her 
hanging by her feet. Just WHAT are you doing?" he asks. 
"Hanging myself," the blond replies. 
"It should be around your neck" says the guard. 
"I tried that," she replies, "but then I couldn't breathe."


----------



## 50WPLEXI




----------



## DirtySteve

poeman33 said:


> okay I finally got it
> I must really be getting old.



Well could you fill us in 'cause I don't get it either.


----------



## tonefreak

DirtySteve said:


> Well could you fill us in 'cause I don't get it either.



me either!


----------



## SmokeyDopey

Its BOOBS!


----------



## Les Moore

poeman33 said:


> ...so how long do I have to stare at this before I admit I don't get the joke?


 
I still don´t get it...


----------



## Les Moore

Thanks SD, didn´t see your post.


----------



## DirtySteve

what a letdown...


----------



## SmokeyDopey

DirtySteve said:


> what a letdown...


 





Hey... nice tractor, by the way.


----------



## Redders

DirtySteve said:


> what a letdown...



Damn, i thought I'd posted a good one there. Will have to up my game


----------



## JayCM800

The Black Satans - The Satan Of Hell - YouTube


----------



## Hipshot




----------



## SmokeyDopey

For any Spanish speakers:


_No es lo mismo decir tu hermana en el jardín del edén, que le den a tu hermana en el jardín._


----------



## ^AXE^




----------



## Odin69

JayCM800 said:


> The Black Satans - The Satan Of Hell - YouTube


 
That was funny. They remind me of Ralph Wiggum from the Simpson's


----------



## Wycked Lester




----------



## Wycked Lester




----------



## SmokeyDopey




----------



## drriff

Boobs are AWESOME....10 Reasons Why - YouTube


----------



## SmokeyDopey




----------



## Blokkadeleider

SmokeyDopey said:


>



So? In some countries litigation is a more serious disease than any other 


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## HOT TUBES 70

Wycked Lester said:


>





I literally near pist myself when i saw this one ....


----------



## blues_n_cues

U.S.S.Ronald Reagan





U.S.S.Bill Clinton





U.S.S.Barack Obama


----------



## blues_n_cues

map o' the world


----------



## B.Gloob

JayCM800 said:


> The Black Satans - The Satan Of Hell - YouTube



Very nice. I certainly prefer them over all the other Satans in the color spectrum.


----------



## tonefreak

blues_n_cues said:


> map o' the world




"yu-gi-oh and really bad porn..."

"call centers"


----------



## SmokeyDopey




----------



## JayCM800

I lol'ed


----------



## R.Kandy




----------



## R.Kandy




----------



## Redstone




----------



## JayCM800

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eu_T058naBw"]Meth heads love Sepultura - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Söulcaster




----------



## Söulcaster




----------



## Söulcaster




----------



## Redstone

I'll just leave this right here...


----------



## Söulcaster

JayCM800 said:


>


----------



## Vinsanitizer

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uV-V1FqaEk8]Make My Bub Bubs Bounce WTF??? - YouTube[/ame]


----------

